# Summer foundation for very oily skin



## BadLeslie (May 3, 2012)

So I have horrifically oily skin. If I wash my face and leave it alone, you could fry an egg on my forehead exactly 1 hour later. I'm not acne-prone whatsoever (products rerely break me out) and have pretty good skin...except for the oil. It's hereditary as both my mom and sister have the same problem.

  	One of my absolute HG products is MAC's Pro Longwear foundation, but I only like using it to go out at night, for extra long days, or when I need to look really polished because I find it "looks" like I'm wearing makeup. So I'm looking for a foundation that I can wear on weekends/work days that will look natural in bright daylight and will wear like iron on my crazy oily skin in the summer.

  	I've been looking at Clarins Ever Matte, one of those new foundations that's really thin but supposedly has pretty full coverage...and also Bare Escentuals Matte. Has anyone with crazy oily skin found something that looks natural but can hold up in hot weather?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 4, 2012)

Before I recommend anything, a couple of questions...  1) What's your current skincare routine? 2) Do you use a primer underneath your foundation?


----------



## anita22 (May 5, 2012)

I totally sympathise... my skin is about as oily as yours sounds. I also use Pro Longwear but like you I also find it too heavy for everyday.

  	I highly recommend Makeup Forever Face and Body foundation for everyday. It's non greasy, lightweight and best of all, it's quite long lasting. I still need to blot my face when I wear it, but on me it's much longer lasting and less greasy than any other foundation besides Pro Longwear. The finish is very natural - it has the consistency of a tinted moisturiser, but is very buildable.

  	Besides oil blotting sheets, I also recommend using a primer for oily skin (I like Smashbox Photo Finish Light) and setting with MAC Prep and Prime powder (this is exceptionally good at absorbing oil). Be sure to apply the powder with a puff, pressing it into the skin. I find my skin gets oily more quickly if I apply the powder with a brush.

  	Hope that helps


----------



## macupsjf (May 8, 2012)

I can't really relate to you because i am extremely dry.... BUT.... i work with people daily that have this same problem and my best advice to you is to add an oil control lotion into the mix that you apply before your makeup, if you have no complaints with the foundation then let it be, and add a blot powder for simple touch ups during the day when the oil becomes excessive. I would start off with just the oil control lotion first though because I find that it makes a tremendous difference for people.. so much so that they won't even need a blot powder during the day.... but if you're frying eggs up there it may be safe to grab one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	good luck, love!


----------



## BadLeslie (May 10, 2012)

shellygrrl [URL="http://www.specktra.net/t/179771/summer-foundation-for-very-oily-skin#post_2225586 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> 
> Before I recommend anything, a couple of questions...
> 1) What's your current skincare routine?
> ...


  	Thanks anita22. I actually bought the MUFE F&B a couple months ago and fell in love with the beautiful finish. Unfortunately, it made me super duper shiny after only an hour. It did hold up really well on my skin...I remember blotting about 8 times the first day I wore it and it never budged. It had to go back though.

  	I'll look into MAC's P&P powder. I've used their Lilac Set Powder before and it was one of the better setting powders I've tried, but I used it all up and have a bunch of other powders to get through first.


----------



## BadLeslie (May 10, 2012)

macupsjf said:


> I can't really relate to you because i am extremely dry.... BUT.... i work with people daily that have this same problem and my best advice to you is to add an oil control lotion into the mix that you apply before your makeup, if you have no complaints with the foundation then let it be, and add a blot powder for simple touch ups during the day when the oil becomes excessive. I would start off with just the oil control lotion first though because I find that it makes a tremendous difference for people.. so much so that they won't even need a blot powder during the day.... but if you're frying eggs up there it may be safe to grab one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks. Do you have any experience with MAC's oil control lotion? I've been curious about it for a while but it has extremely mixed reviews.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 10, 2012)

I ask about skincare because sometimes it -- particularly moisturizers -- may not be compatible with your foundation. Plus, sometimes face problems aren't the makeup's fault; it's because your skincare isn't as effective.  I notice you don't use a moisturizer in the morning (even if you're oily, moisturizer is a MUST, IMO). Try looking for one with a built-in sunscreen/SPF; if you like a quick routine, it'll mean one less thing to put on your face in the morning. I used to use Alba Sea Moss moisturizer; it has an SPF of 15, which (IMO, at least) is plenty, and it worked quite well. Oil-free and a light texture.  You may also want to look into the Oil Cleansing Method. The theory behind it is it's better to rid oil with oil (as you likely know, oil and water don't mix!). Because it's a fairly long process, I don't think you'd want to do this first thing in the morning, and I don't think you'd want to do it every day. Maybe once or twice a week, at night?  Another thing you can do to help is to set your makeup with a mattifying powder (Urban Decay makes one, for example), or use blotting papers during the day to touch up as you need it.


----------



## macupsjf (May 13, 2012)

I do as far as customers go. They love it if they have a serious oil issue... if they are leaning more towards combination skin, i wouldn't reccomend it... but, if you are oily-extremely oil.. go for it... or at least go up to your closest counter and ask for a sample so you can try it out and see for yourself


----------



## BadLeslie (May 15, 2012)

I've heard good things about the OCM for oily girls, so I might incorporate that into my routine. And knowing that only the seriously oily like MAC's oil control lotion means it's probably right up my alley. Thank you both!


----------



## Vasu Dev (Mar 29, 2021)

I have gone through your problem I can understand it as I am having oily skin too but not like yours but still I will suggest you avoid eating junk food and start using natural face wash along with this an ample amount of water you must have to drink in a day according to your body weight and fruits and veggies will also help to control over it, maybe it will be difficult to go out of your comfort zone but you have to for better results.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 30, 2021)

Vasu Dev said:


> I have gone through your problem I can understand it as I am having oily skin too but not like yours but still I will suggest you avoid eating junk food and start using natural face wash along with this an ample amount of water you must have to drink in a day according to your body weight and fruits and veggies will also help to control over it, maybe it will be difficult to go out of your comfort zone but you have to for better results.


You're replying to a nine-year-old post; the OP may have long sorted out this issue by now, but we'll never know because that person never got back to us.

In any case, someone can have a balanced diet and still have oily skin. Someone can be hydrated enough and still have oily skin. IMO, the best way to combat it is a good skincare routine. (Also, natural products are _not_ always better.)


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 21, 2021)

FENTY BEAUTY Pro Filt'r Soft Matte Longwear Foundation
MAKE UP FOR EVER Matte Velvet Skin Full Coverage Foundation
Revlon ColorStay Liquid Foundation Makeup for Combination/Oily Skin SPF 15


----------

